# Stocking Question For a 72 Gal Tank



## SamJS (May 30, 2012)

Hello everybody! I'm relatively new to the aquarium hobby. I've had a 72 gallon tank for about a year and a half with 7 cherry barbs, 5 black neon tetras, 5 Kuhli loaches and a couple of plants. I recently decided to increase the fish in the tank as well as the plants. My plan is to keep the cherry barbs and Kuhli loaches the same, increase the black neon tetras to 7 and add 1 angelfish, 3 dwarf gouramis, 3 red wag platy, 3 sunburst platy and 6 electric green glofish tetras over the course of the next several months. While all my fish and plants have been doing fine so far, I've also had some problems with algae growing on the decorations and tank walls though the water remains clear. 

I was thinking about adding some sort of algae eater along with all the other fish to help control the algae. However, I'm worried that plecos or other algae eaters will shred the few plants I have in there and harass the small fish. My question is: Is an algae eater a good idea for this tank or will it just harass the other occupants and throw this tank into disarray?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First thing, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

Tackling the algae first, it depends upon the type of algae; most so-called algae-eating fish are particular as to what they will and won't eat. Also, some can get quite large and cause other issues. Live plants will help control algae, but the light has to be the limiting factor to plant growth, not nutrients (including CO2). It would help to know the light you now have, as it may be a simple matter of reducing the duration if the intensity is not greater than what the plants require. I would look into the light issue before suggesting more fish.

To the fish. First, we have profiles, under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. If the name (common or scientific) is used the same in a post as in the profile it will shade, example Black Neon, and you can click the shaded name for the profile. Data on numbers, compatibility, tank sizes, water parameters, etc are included in the profiles.

Increasing the tetra is good; shoaling fish are always better in larger groups. But the angelfish and gourami are problematic. I do not recommend both together; the males are territorial. In a 75g you could have a nice group of 5-6 angelfish; not one, as this is also a shoaling fish that will be better in as small group. But as male and female will be likely, expect spawning and that often means trouble for other fish. You can read more in our profile.

Mention is not made of water parameters, meaning GH (general hardness) and pH. Livebearers need medium hard or harder water and a basic (above 7.0) pH. Tetra, angelfish, gourami prefer soft, acidic water but some species manage in medium hard basic water if it is not extremely so.

Glofish are modified zebra danio, so that profile will give data. This is not a good fish to combine with sedate fish like angels or gourami, as the danio are active swimmers.

Lots to think about; hope this is of some help.

Byron.


----------



## SamJS (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the profiles. I'll definitely check those out. I looked at my hood light and I think it's 40W. I turn the light on for about 6 hours a day usually. I use tap water to fill my tank. The water company says it's dH is 7.96 and the pH is around 9.5. I need to refill my water testing kit to get data from the tank, but I only treat the water with a dechlorinator. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

SamJS said:


> Thanks for the tip on the profiles. I'll definitely check those out. I looked at my hood light and I think it's 40W. I turn the light on for about 6 hours a day usually. I use tap water to fill my tank. The water company says it's dH is 7.96 and the pH is around 9.5. I need to refill my water testing kit to get data from the tank, but I only treat the water with a dechlorinator.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Can you be more specific on the light? I assume this is a single fluorescent tube, 40w, so probably a T8 (regular, as opposed to T5) and 4-foot tube and the tank is presumably 4 feet in length. How long is it on daily? And what type of tube (manufacture, "K" number, whatever is printed at one end of the tube will help).

The GH is presumably degrees, so around 8 dGH is soft to medium hard water. The pH at 9.5 is very high but livebearers will be OK. It might be possible to lower it naturally, depending upon the KH (Alkalinity) of the tap water.


----------



## SamJS (May 30, 2012)

From what I can gather on my light bulb, it's a single fluorescent, 40 W tube and 4' long. It's made by Aqua-Glo and is a T8. There wasn't anything else on there. Sorry I can't be more specific.

Yes, I meant dGH. Sorry for not being clearer. I can't find out what the alkalinity of the water is, but from a couple of things on my water service website said, I think they take out a lot of the alkalinity and leave just a little bit to keep the water chemistry stable. But like I said, I'm inferring from a few lines I read on the Internet. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

SamJS said:


> From what I can gather on my light bulb, it's a single fluorescent, 40 W tube and 4' long. It's made by Aqua-Glo and is a T8. There wasn't anything else on there. Sorry I can't be more specific.


I know the tube. I would replace it. It casts a purplish hue, which is an appearance issue though it does distort fish and plant colours. But much more importantly, this tube is about half the light intensity of the same size in a full spectrum/daylight type. You will have significantly better luck with plants under a better tube.

You have some choices. The most expensive tubes you will get in fish stores (or online) like the Hagen Life-Glo at 6700K [I liek this tube, but it is expensive and there are others comparable]. The ZooMed Ultra Sun is very near, also 6700K. Less expensive tubes from hardware-type stores include the GE, Sylvania or Phillips 6500K "daylight" type. I have the GE and Phillips, and I used to have the Sylvania; all three are fine and very close to the Life-Glo and UltraSun, but at much less cost.

Whatever tubes, they need replacing every 12 months or so, so think about that re the cost long-term. All the above come in T8.

Byron.


----------

